# Soapers Choice Review



## Dorit

To all you soapers out there who use Columbus-Soaper's Choice. I placed a large order to be delivered by freight. Many things went wrong at the carrier's end. I did what I could during the day, calling, email, etc. But by 9:30 at night I was still fuming. I sent an email to Mike Lawson, the guy at SC, unloading, telling him what he should do. I pushed send and not 5 minutes later he replied, "I'm still working on it". AT 10:30PM I got his final email saying he got in touch with his RI agent and will try to have it fixed by the morning. In talking with him in the past he told me he has been working with soapers for many years and tries to meet their needs. I thought, yeah, OK.... But honestly, I think he means it. He's got my business from now on. And if you want great customer service you should make SC your supplier. (This is not a paid advertisement, I'm just blown away that he is up this late working on my problem) Dorit


----------



## Sheryl

I asked for notification when the the beige unrefined shea butter would be in. It has been out of stock like forever. I got an email the minute that soapers choice got it in. I was sooo impressed. I have only ordered once just this month from them. He said it would be available by Thursday. I sent an email back and asked if I had to wait til Thursday to order it. I checked the website last night and saw that it could be ordered...that was around 11pm or so and I placed an order. About 30 minutes later I got an email from him saying that it was ready for order.....at almost midnight. I was really impressed then. We have sent a couple of short notes back and forth. With that kind of customer service......they've got my business for a long long time.!!!!!!!!!

I am very pleased with them. I got an email this morning, and they already have my order ready for shipping. WOW.....they don't mess around.

I am very happy with this company!!!

Sheryl


----------



## MF-Alpines

And they are really great when picking up orders, too. They like 24 hours notice, but are very accommodating if I forgot.


----------



## eam

I've never ordered from them but did send an email a month or so ago with some questions about their lard. Never got a reply. So I never put in my order. Sorry my experience is different from so many others.
Elizabeth


----------



## Faye Farms

Elizabeth, I would just give them a call. They are really nice on the phone. I've had nothing but good experiences with them too.


----------



## Kalne

Only glowing reports from here as well. I placed a large order by phone last month to be delivered by freight and on one of my items he got me a better price by sending a different type of container. And then he said it could actually be delivered the very next day! There was one time I had an order slip up....it will happen with every company at some point. I knew from exp. that I should get a ship notice within a day or two f an order oand when it went three days and I didn't hear anything I emailed. Got a shipping notice within 30 minutes.


----------



## Anita Martin

I've had nothing but good service when dealing with soapers choice.


----------



## [email protected]

Mike is GREAT!! 

I had an order a few years ago that I received everything except my lard. The next day I called and he said that somehow it made it all the way to here (where it should have been put on the delivery truck--UPS--to come to my house), but instead it was put on a plane...to Washington state. :/ It would be two weeks before I would get it--over Christmas/New Years. 
So instead, he shipped me another one so I would get it before Christmas and had a *return* put on the cross country box.


----------



## VickiLynne

I have nothing but great service from Mike @ Soaper's Choice. He has always been a pleasure to work with and has gotten me the best price on shipping that he could. 

Vicki in NC


----------

